# Mar pode descer meio metro até 2100



## Ecotretas (28 Jul 2009 às 21:12)

A análise de 53 marégrafos, distribuídos um pouco por todo o mundo, permite perspectivar uma descida de cerca de meio metro do nível do mar até 2100, se se mantiver a tendência de descida observada nos últimos três anos.

A análise começou por encontrar dados das estações de Douglas (1997). Os dados utilizados foram obtidos a partir de Universidade do Hawaii, que possui os dados mais actualizados que foi possível obter na Internet. Para a realização do estudo foram excluídas todas as estações sem dados em 2009, bem como todas aquelas que não tivessem dados relevantes desde 2000/07/01.

Como não foi possível recolher sequer metade das estações do estudo de Douglas, com dados relevantes, o estudo foi alargado para agrupar o máximo de estações GLOSS a nível mundial. Com excepção de algumas regiões do Mundo, sem dados no site da Universidade do Hawaii, encontrou-se uma distribuição que cobre praticamente todos os continentes/oceanos. Essa distribuição de estações está clara na imagem acima, onde as estações utilizadas neste estudo estão marcadas com uma cruz.

A tabela seguinte revela a tendência de crescimento do nível dos mares, se se mantiverem as tendências de 2000, 2003 e 2006, ao presente. Os valores são em centímetros, e referem-se ao valor da tendência extendida a 100 anos. Os valores a vermelho denotam subidas, enquanto a verde significam uma descida do nível dos mares. A tabela está ordenada pelas estações onde se espera que se obtenha maior descida no nível dos mares, de acordo com a tendência observada entre 2000 e 2009.

Da análise dos dados, pelo valor médio, expresso na última linha, se conclui que a manter-se a evolução observada nos últimos nove anos (2000/07/01 - 2009/06/30), o nível médio dos mares subirá uns míseros 3cm durante o século XXI. Mas se olharmos para a tendência dos últimos seis anos, a descida dos mares seria de 22cm este século, o suficiente para compensar a subida observada no século passado. Mas, a manter-se a tendência dos últimos três anos, haveria uma descida superior a meio metro até ao ano 2100!

Porque são os dados oficiais do IPCC, e outros, tão diferentes? Simplesmente, porque não levam em linha de conta com os dados actualizados. De acordo com a página do Wikipedia sobre a subida dos mares, os dados mais recentes utilizados em estudos internacionais dizem respeito a dados de 2003! Os dados utilizados no recente estudo estão actualizados até Maio deste ano (com a notável excepção de Marselha, que é referenciada em Douglas), e muitas registam dados já depois de 30 de Junho (embora não contabilizados).

A análise geográfica dos dados revela que a costa do Pacífico da América do Norte, Centro e Sul, é a que maior descida regista. Em sentido contrário, a evolução observada no Oceano Índico é claramente de subida. De uma forma geral, a preocupação dos alarmistas, de que haverá grandes prejuízos com a subida dos mares, não se verifica, sendo até os Estados Unidos, terra do Gore, particularmente beneficiado...

Note-se finalmente como os maiores outliers estão dos lados das subidas! Na tendência dos últimos nove anos, as três maiores variações em termos absolutos são de subidas. E na tendência dos últimos três anos, três das quatro maiores variações são de subida. Quando assim é, e quando a média mesmo assim é a referida, a exclusão dos outliers daria uma tendência para uma descida dos mares ainda mais acentuada!

Ecotretas
Nota: para ver a tabela, consultar post em http://ecotretas.blogspot.com/2009/07/mar-pode-descer-meio-metro-ate-2100.html


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2009 às 21:23)

Ecotretas disse:


> A análise de 53 marégrafos, distribuídos um pouco por todo o mundo, permite perspectivar uma descida de cerca de meio metro do nível do mar até 2100, se se mantiver a tendência de descida observada nos últimos três anos.
> 
> A análise começou por encontrar dados das estações de Douglas (1997). Os dados utilizados foram obtidos a partir de Universidade do Hawaii, que possui os dados mais actualizados que foi possível obter na Internet. Para a realização do estudo foram excluídas todas as estações sem dados em 2009, bem como todas aquelas que não tivessem dados relevantes desde 2000/07/01.
> 
> ...



Gostava que me esclarecesses uma coisita(está a vermelho...)...


Ou seja, aquela teoria que diz que o mar poderia subir mais de 1 metrro até 2150, e que quase metade de Portugal estaria submersa está ultrapassada, certo?


----------



## Ecotretas (28 Jul 2009 às 22:02)

Pedro disse:


> Gostava que me esclarecesses uma coisita(está a vermelho...)...
> 
> 
> Ou seja, aquela teoria que diz que o mar poderia subir mais de 1 metrro até 2150, e que quase metade de Portugal estaria submersa está ultrapassada, certo?



Sim. 1 metro de subida é qualquer coisa do passado. Infelizmente, as nossas estações do Continente (especialmente Cascais) parecem estar out. Das que estão à nossa volta, a tendência é de descida nos últimos anos, com a notável excepção de Ponta Delgada, nos Açores, em que se regista uma subida do nível dos mares (ou uma submersão dos Açores?)

Pode dormir descansado. Se comprar uma moradia à beira-mar, os seus netos poderão ter a praia mais longe, mas pode ganhar uns metritos de terreno! 

Ecotretas


----------



## MSantos (28 Jul 2009 às 22:34)

Pedro disse:


> Gostava que me esclarecesses uma coisita(está a vermelho...)...
> 
> 
> *Ou seja, aquela teoria que diz que o mar poderia subir mais de 1 metrro até 2150, e que quase metade de Portugal estaria submersa está ultrapassada,* certo?




O nivel do mar teria de subir bem mais de 1 metro para submergir metede de Portugal


----------



## N_Fig (28 Jul 2009 às 23:28)

Pedro disse:


> Gostava que me esclarecesses uma coisita(está a vermelho...)...
> 
> 
> Ou seja, aquela teoria que diz que o mar poderia subir mais de 1 metrro até 2150, e que quase metade de Portugal estaria submersa está ultrapassada, certo?



se estivesse sempre a subir até 2150 subiria mais que 1 metro... Mas duvida-se que esteja sempre e em todo o lado a subir ou a descer. Deverá haver alturas e locais onde suba e outros onde desça. No final poderá descer um bocado ou subir um bocado (não mais de meio metro).


----------



## Rog (28 Jul 2009 às 23:32)

> tendência de descida observada nos últimos três anos.


Como é que conseguem fazer previsões a tão longo prazo (até 2100) baseadas apenas em dados ou tendências dos últimos três anos?
Isso tem tanta fiabilidade como utilizarem os dados dos últimos 3 dias, e preverem o tempo até ao fim do ano...


----------



## rozzo (29 Jul 2009 às 10:32)

Pois.. Isto não me convence nada..


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2009 às 12:14)

Ecotretas disse:


> Pode dormir descansado. Se comprar uma moradia à beira-mar, os seus netos poderão ter a praia mais longe, mas pode ganhar uns metritos de terreno!
> 
> Ecotretas



Eu vejo com cada uma, esta então é magnifica, aqui no Algarve nota-se bem a descida as praias de ano para ano tem vindo a "aumentar", pena é que todos os anos quando vou à praia que frequento há anos noto que a praia vai desaparecendo e as dunas vão recuando essa notícia não tem ponta que se pegue, claro é a erosão da costa e não o aumento do mar, daqui a uns 10 anos esta praia nem deve existir só se for no meio da mata


----------



## Aurélio (29 Jul 2009 às 12:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu vejo com cada uma, esta então é magnifica, aqui no Algarve nota-se bem a descida as praias de ano para ano tem vindo a "aumentar", pena é que todos os anos quando vou à praia que frequento há anos noto que a praia vai desaparecendo e as dunas vão recuando essa notícia não tem ponta que se pegue, claro é a erosão da costa e não o aumento do mar, daqui a uns 10 anos esta praia nem deve existir só se for no meio da mata



Pois uma coisa é a erosão da costa e outra coisa é a subida do mar. Eu explico.
Podemos ter um mar junto á costa com 5 metros de altura e avançar em 50 anos por exemplo 10 metros na costa, mas podemos ter também um mar com 5 metros de altura na costa e subir esse nível nos mesmos 5 anos mais 20 cm (em altura) e contudo ter avançado somente 20 cm na costa !!
Perceberam ou não perceberam nada 

Depende-se mais das tempestades que se tem do que da meia duzia de cm que o mar possa subir !!


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Jul 2009 às 20:13)

*Olá a todos!*



N_Fig disse:


> se estivesse sempre a subir até 2150 subiria mais que 1 metro... Mas duvida-se que esteja sempre e em todo o lado a subir ou a descer. Deverá haver alturas e locais onde suba e outros onde desça. No final poderá descer um bocado ou subir um bocado (não mais de meio metro).



Existirá algum "final" específico ou baseado em algo específico ou foi uma força de expressão? 



Aurélio disse:


> Depende-se mais das tempestades que se tem do que da meia duzia de cm que o mar possa subir !!



Partilho dessa opinião!


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2009 às 00:34)

Adoptando a mesma filosofia, chamemos-lhes tendências de curto prazo, apesar da contradição, eu posso fazer uma previsão da época futebolística.  Baseado no diferencial de golos marcados e sofridos do FCP nos últimos 3 jogos da pré-época, eu consigo assim anunciar ao mundo uma tendência que diz que lá para o Natal, não obstante as vitórias, o FCP perderá todos os jogos com pelo menos 3 ou 4 golos de desvantagem. Grandes cabazadas que se advinham !






Como doentio e convicto benfiquista , garanto que não estou a brincar, estou mesmo a falar a sério, tão a sério como a mensagem do autor do post. 



* Só espero é que todos tenham o sensor de ironia funcional.


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Jul 2009 às 01:08)

Vince disse:


> Adoptando a mesma filosofia das tendências de curto prazo, eu posso fazer uma previsão da época futebolística.  Baseado no diferencial de golos marcados e sofridos do FCP nos últimos 3 jogos da pré-época, eu consigo assim anunciar ao mundo uma tendência que diz que lá para o Natal, não obstante as vitórias, o FCP perderá todos os jogos com pelo menos 3 ou 4 golos de desvantagem. Grandes cabazadas que se advinham !



Curiosa analogia!!! 

Então se o FCP perder todos os jogos de acordo com as tendências é como se perdesse as bolas lançadas à superfície do mar já tão distantes devido ao processo de recuo do mar!


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jul 2009 às 02:00)

Não creio que isso aconteça tão rápido; mesmo que aconteça!

Penso que um dos males que temos é sermos, no geral, egocentristas...pensamos sempre que tudo se passará no tempo das nossas vidas ou, quiçá, na dos nossos filhos. Parece que tudo gira à nossa volta...

O fim do mundo (?), as grandes catástrofes (os cometas que virão, o aquecimento\arrefecimento global, o sol que deixará de brilhar), etc, etc. Parece que ainda somos o centro do universo, num tempo finito. Quantos segundos, minutos, horas, dias, semanas, meses, anos, séculos, milénios passaram na evolução do homem, sem que este visse o fim do mundo anunciado? A expectativa de vida num curto espaço de tempo (relativo) leva-nos a um egocentrismo errado a meu ver - parece que tudo se condensa num determinado momento...

Apontamos previsões de catástrofes dentro de um limite temporal que encaixe na razoabilidade da expectativa de vida nossa e dos nossos directos descendentes. Tudo o que seja "palpável" é para nós motivo de grande extra-polação; de um isolado fenómeno saltamos logo para uma generalização massiva do mesmo.

Tenhamos sempre a noção (de um lado e do outro) que a história natural do mundo que vivemos fez-se e far-se-á ao longo de milhões e milhões de anos, e que o momento presente é apenas uma pequeníssima fracção desse tempo - tentemos perceber o mundo que nos rodeia de mente aberta; só assim seremos capazes de progredir no conhecimento.

Meio metro acima, meio metro abaixo: nenhum de nós tem a certeza absoluta do que se passará; ninguém pode ousar dizer que não tem dúvidas se o mar realmente vai aumentar até final do séc XXI; o mesmo também se aplica aos que advogam noutro sentido. Afinal cresce também em número os adeptos do cepticismo - não me parece um fenómeno sobrenatural (tem sido assim ao longo dos séculos do conhecimento).


----------

